# I just cant keep up!



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2006)

How do you keep up with 4,294,967,295 posts?   (darkrwater)


----------



## Avery (Oct 26, 2006)

I dunno, but is there something wrong with your countdown, Denise? It has been set at 269 days all week, and since we are leaving a week later it is a little disconcerting to see it not changing...


----------



## Dave M (Oct 26, 2006)

My glasses must be foggy. It reads as 260 days for me.....


----------



## nkldavy (Oct 26, 2006)

*All Those Posts ...*

... must be one heck of a long fence.  Ah ... the new one at the Mexican border no doubt.

Uncle Davey


----------

